# fastest



## white lightning (7 Jun 2011)

who's got the fastest trike on flat ground and what gearing was used


----------



## markg0vbr (8 Jun 2011)

standard of the shelf trike? velomobile? diy? track or road? distance?
standard is desputed between cat, ice and wind cheetah, the hpv tables don't really help that much as they are run on racing tracks and velodromes, with small numbers where one or two good riders can make a huge difference to the figures.


----------



## byegad (8 Jun 2011)

It's a bit of an 'How long is a piece of string?' question isn't it? 

To try and answer the question, your candidate trike will have:-
1. A strong rider,
2. A top gear a fair bit 'taller' than 100",
3. A strong rider,
4. A well reclined seat,
5. A strong rider,
6. A fairly narrow set of tyres which will make it slower on really rough roads,
7. A strong rider,
8. A fairing, or part fairing because, once you get over 20mph wind speed, a fairing really makes a difference,
9. A strong rider,
10. A light overall weight,
and finally, did I mention a strong rider?

A Quest would fit the bill. Unfaired recline is going to be even more important as is rider power. 

Did I mention a strong rider?

What will be slow is a heavy trike, not properly set up for tracking with a low top gear, some cheap and nasty treaded tyres and an upright seating angle. 
The rider will be 60, be overweight and have Asthma, hang on that's me!


----------



## Fiona N (9 Jun 2011)

And a tailbox - aerodynamcis at our sort of speeds are highly influenced by turbulence behind the seat so a tailbox makes as much difference as a fairing.

And a strong rider, of course


----------



## byegad (10 Jun 2011)

Fiona N said:


> And a tailbox - aerodynamcis at our sort of speeds are highly influenced by turbulence behind the seat so a tailbox makes as much difference as a fairing.
> 
> And a strong rider, of course



Yes, I read somewhere that a tailbox on its own gives more speed than a fairing on its own. Using both is faster still and using both with a windsock adds a little more, then of course some velomobiles are stunningly fast! With a strong rider of course!


----------



## markg0vbr (10 Jun 2011)

so are you saying, as there are not a massive number of professional riders of a similar standard racing on a regular basis you would have to say try them all and let me know?
if you are a strong rider that is.
not forgetting that all carbon-fibre one with five blade aero spoke wheels, very reclined with aerofoil cruciform, at only £7000 you should without any other aerodynamics involved go several mph faster in a sprint, over and above a trice vortex.


----------



## Riding in Circles (10 Jun 2011)

Catrike 700, yes I am biased, but correct.


----------



## GrasB (10 Jun 2011)

white lightning said:


> who's got the fastest trike on flat ground and what gearing was used


The one with the best engine!


----------



## LeeW (25 Oct 2011)

Milan SL and Go-One Evo-K are both extremely fast trikes (also very expensive, starting at about £6000 for the base model going upto over £10000 for the superlight version). The Milan SL currenty holds the world 24 hour record of any cycle and can do close to 40 miles in an hour on a race track.

I currenty ride a Carbon Quest and have managed a 18:59 10 mile TT. I have ordered a Milan SL for delivery next year and hope to go under 17 minutes for a 10.


----------



## neil earley (26 Oct 2011)

MMM THINK you are all mad speed freaks, and should ware NO FEAR teeshirts!! think I will have to try a trike soon , now where can I get a USED ONE FROM ? P.S, see Ian from WHEELS NV has a elect assist wonder how fast that one goes!!!!


----------



## BenM (31 Oct 2011)

neil earley said:


> ....now where can I get a USED ONE FROM ?....



British Human Power Forum

B.


----------



## neil earley (1 Nov 2011)

looked at BHPF no trikes at the mo for sale or velovision so if you come across one for sale please let me know , neil


BenM said:


> British Human Power Forum
> 
> B.


----------

